# Thoughts on this new camo?



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys what do you think about this new camo line that is coming out? Just curious what you thoughts are as far as how it looks and if you would buy it?

http://www.satskin.com/hunting-outdoors?lightbox=dataItem-ipiksgk81


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It works so well I can't even see it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If it's as cheap as the stuff that's been working for me for 20 years, I like it!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

The first image that pops up looks like it would work well if I were in a cabbage field. Otherwise just another gimmick.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it like all the other New Camo? Very over priced?Like the Pattern.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's funny - I thought it looked like a bunch of broccoli or Brussels sprouts layered on top of each other. I'm sure it would work, but the older I get, the less concerned I have become with camo. Sure it works, but it's just a way for companies to take something and tack a 30-50% premium on it. It's getting old.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If its not Predator, I wont use it. It does look like a Cabbage Patch. Guess you could become the Cabbage patch doll. I can hear the "Boys" ribbing me now if I wore that.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

My first thought was cabbage leaves. Then I saw a little bit of ocean waves. No thanks.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Look out Mossy Oak- Cabbage Patch Camo is in the house!! Ha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Not my style of camo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It doesn't look like it would be terribly beneficial outside of the sagebrush and it even looks a little light in color for that. Almost looks like a winter sage brush pattern based off of the picture of the guy aiming his rifle behind the brush.

I think that I will stick with my Prairie Ghost camo.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe I'd use it if it had a satellite image of the place I was hunting so I could use my arm as a map. Otherwise, nah.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

swampfox said:


> Maybe I'd use it if it had a satellite image of the place I was hunting so I could use my arm as a map. Otherwise, nah.


I thought it looked like a satellite view too!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I thought it looked like a satellite view too!


That is because it is satellite imagery. It is supposed to add depth(third dimension), but I'm not fully understanding the concept. Breaking up a profile is what Camo is all about. They are claiming a "white noise" affect from the 3D aspect. I think you would need to match this much closer to the enviroment you were hunting to get the benefit they are claiming.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I also thought that I was looking a cabbage


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

It would be good if you are hunting on top of a map


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

"ocular science", "mathematical alogrithms", "based on the science of how (human) eyes interpret shapes", "organic" (my favorite). You've sold me! Now all I need to do is get a P&Y buck or bull up in some satellite or space station to see what I see.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Predator or an old faded flannel shirt. When I first started Bow Hunting.. WW 2 Camo Army Surplus between 1 st and 2nd south on State Street.$4.00 for shirt and pant. Wished I had bought it all.,Hide Sight is 20 20 ))------------->


----------

